# which light to get



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

to light my 60in(L) tank no plants just light needed

@Rona $18.99 uses t8 bulbs sold seperatley










or

@Homedepot $18.39 uses t8 bulbs sold seperatly










both have a plug in.

just not sure which is better or are they the same.


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

since it'll be hanging which would be better in terms of lighting the aquarium and not the room it self....if u know what i mean?

btw they are 48 inches


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Gts-ter said:


> since it'll be hanging which would be better in terms of lighting the aquarium and not the room it self....if u know what i mean?
> 
> btw they are 48 inches


Since you will be hanging it the first one is better and comes with the hanging kit.


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

the only concern is the amout of light scatter...but i guess i'll just lower them


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You could add a better reflector to improve the performance and reduce light coming from the side. Those first ones are very similar to the ones I am using, and I think they were on sale for around $11 a little while ago. You could also fit one into a section of vinyl eaves trough to eliminate light coming out the side. really, the only thing wrong with the light is the lack of reflection down. It will work well enough and is hard to beat for the price.


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

so i got the top ones last night and have pics


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

btw that sand is from hd


----------

